# Food Safety News - 01/02/2022 Blockchain technology developments help elevate food safety protocols



## daveomak.fs (Jan 2, 2022)

*Blockchain technology developments help elevate food safety protocols*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 02, 2022 12:03 am
– CONTRIBUTED Opinion – By Francine L. Shaw Blockchain technology is not a new concept to the foodservice industry. Before the pandemic, those of us in the industry discussed blockchain technology, traceability, transparency, sustainability, digital technology, and food safety and its impact on the green revolution every day. Then COVID happened, and some of these... Continue Reading


----------

